# Gewinnspiel: Gewinnt zwei Replica-Waffen aus Argo Online



## VetsHunter (15. April 2011)

Zusammen mit alaplaya verlosen wir zwei Replica-Waffen aus dem Online-Rollenspiel Argo Online.

Alle Infos zum Gewinnspiel findet Ihr in buffedShow 237.

Schreibt uns, welche Free2Play-Spiele Ihr in Zukunft in der buffedShow sehen wollt!


----------



## Einsam (15. April 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"] Argo Online  wenn man schon ne Waffe bekommt sollen die auch unterstützt werden [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]welches Kaliber haben die ? [/font]


----------



## Mund0 (15. April 2011)

Ja mehr von Argo Online bitte , ich wusste bis jetzt nichts von dem Spiel und werde es mir nun definitiv anschauen. Desweiteren wäre mal Allods Online wieder was feines.

MfG


----------



## qqqqq942 (15. April 2011)

Battlefield play 4 free ist gut - könnte man mal drüber berichten.


----------



## Phupuh (16. April 2011)

Battle Forge!!!


----------



## Derolus (16. April 2011)

Argo online bitte


----------



## Teal (16. April 2011)

Ich denke, dass gerade die ehemaligen Pay2Play-Spiele wie das o. g. Battleforge oder auch Champions Online und Global Agenda wären schöne Themen für die Show. Aber auch bei den "klassischen" F2P-Titeln gäbe es genug interessante Titel zur Auswahl:


Mythos
Black Prophecy
Atlantica Online
CrimeCraft
Dungeons and Dragons Online
Alganon
4Story
Allods Online
Neo Steam
Pirates of the Burning Sea
Regnum Online
LOTRO
Runes of Magic
FlyFF (Fly For Fun)
Rappelz


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (16. April 2011)

ARGO Online und auch Black Prophecy!!


----------



## Zeaser (16. April 2011)

Jo ich bin für Mythos und Argo Online !!


----------



## Mjölner (16. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall mehr von Argo Online und etwas mehr zu Allods Online könnte auch nicht schaden


----------



## Basratuc (16. April 2011)

Liebes Buffed Team,
ich würde mich freuen in Zukunft wieder mehr über:

Der Herr der Ringe online
Runes of Magic
Allods Online
Argo online
zu lesen oder zu sehen.
Bitte folgt dem Trend auch weiter über weitaus unbekanntere Free to Play-Spiele zu berichten (z. B. Browsergames), auf die man ohne Eure Berichterstattung vielleicht gar nicht stoßen würde.
Alles in allem macht weiter so wie gehabt, denn durch Euch habe ich schon so manchen Kleinod in der Spielewelt entdeckt, der mich bis heute an den PC fesselt.

Beste Grüße

Basratuc


----------



## keilexander (16. April 2011)

Argo Online und Leage of Legends...


----------



## JackoBauer (16. April 2011)

Auf jedenfall Argo Online und ein noch nie gezeigtes - nicht unbedingt immer RPG aber z.B. Pangya oder andere Casual Games oder CloudNine etc etc.


----------



## Thorekson (16. April 2011)

Argo Online sieht sehr gut aus, wär echt super wenn ihr davon noch mehr zeigen würdet,
aber ich würde mich auch über Forsaken World freuen.

MfG Thorekson


----------



## Zylenia (16. April 2011)

Spiele gerade Global Agenda und würde mich freuen wenn ihr das mal etwas näher zeigt.
Macht Laune,leider raff ich das mit den Craften usw. noch nicht ganz.
Aber die Special Ops Missionen machen Spass.


----------



## Layfiron (16. April 2011)

Allods und vielleicht auch was zu global Agenda.


----------



## Kokoros (16. April 2011)

Ich hätte gerne mehr infos zu Argo Online vorallem zur Charakterentwicklung (rüstungs entwicklung, Pet entwicklung etc). Außerdem wäre ich sehr angetan wenn ihr etwas mehr auf die coolen baller Mounts erzählen würdet. Weil gerade die haben mich sehr interessiert.

Und die Waffenreplicas sind goil


----------



## scharik (16. April 2011)

LoL, ARGO online und Mythos


----------



## MrOrokto (16. April 2011)

Natürlich Argo Online! 

Das hat mir gefallen xD


----------



## Tiranon (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

mehr berichte über [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LOTRO und GuildWars2 wären sehr nett.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Danke schon mal [/font]


----------



## Sarkasmu (17. April 2011)

Hi, buffed team, mein bruder hat mir von nem mmorpg namens loong erzählt, da könntet ihr ja auch mal was machen, hoffe auch das das hier das richtige fenster fürs gewinnspiel is^^


----------



## Oizumi (17. April 2011)

Argo Online wäre mein favorit, dieser dash sieht echt nice aus außerdem würde ich auch gerne wissen wie diese öko Fraktion aussieht.
Das Aussehen von den Noblien mit ihrem kleinen schwebe schiff hat mir sehr gefallen. Bitte unbedingt mehr von ihnen


----------



## Heinzman (17. April 2011)

Wäre auch für Argo Online das die dann was mehr unterstützt werden


----------



## Daaven12 (17. April 2011)

4 story
Black prophercy


----------



## Subotai2 (17. April 2011)

Da Mythos bald startet wäre ein Mythos Take zum Launch was.
Und zu Runes of Magic gabs auch schon lang keinen Beitrag mehr.


----------



## Panoram (17. April 2011)

Argo Online und HdRO F2P wäre cool besonders HdRO da dieses Spiel extrem vernachlässig wird dabei hat das Game sehr hohes Potenzial.


----------



## aerobless (17. April 2011)

mal wieder was zu HdRO wäre schön.


----------



## Gothmorg (17. April 2011)

Free 2 Play ist da so eine Sache, also mir fallen da spontan 2 Spiele (eventuell 3) ein, die mich interessieren und das sind einmal Argo selbst und Lotro. Eventuell noch Runes of Magic, da bin ich momentan aber nicht sooo dran interessiert.

PS: Ich les grad weiter oben was von Mythos, das wäre definitiv auch noch ein Kandidat.


----------



## Morasdo (17. April 2011)

Argo Online und etwas mehr zu Allods Online wer nicht schlecht .


----------



## Tânga (17. April 2011)

ich würde mich über mehr Beiträge von Agro und Guildwars 2 freuen

mfg tangi


----------



## Neratex (17. April 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
Ich würd mich freuen wenn mehr über Guild Wars 2 berichtet werden würdet.
Andere Spiele die interessant wären:
Runes of Magic
Argo online
Allods Online
Der Herr der Ringe online


Vielen Dank
Neratex


----------



## Luschus (17. April 2011)

Ich würde mich mal wieder sehr über eine schöne Runde Herr der Ringe Online mit dem Herrn Emmerich freuen


----------



## D4rki435 (17. April 2011)

Nabend,

An Argo Online müsst ihr unbedingt dranbleiben. Sieht wirklich spannend aus. Und ich würde mich über Guildwars 2 freuen, wenn es denn irgendwann mal rauskommt ( bzw die Beta startet)  oder wenn es neue News darüber gibt


----------



## teamandromeda (18. April 2011)

Super Show wieder mal...und endlich mal ein etwas längerer Beitrag zu Argo-Online. Ich hab mir das Spiel in der Beta schon mal angeschaut und von mir bekommt's ein  .
Mythos macht auch einen sehr geschmeidigen Eindruck. Bitte macht doch hiervon auch mal 'ne genauere Vorstellung.

Bis denne


----------



## Hellyes (18. April 2011)

Die zweite Fraktion von *Argo Online* würde mich auch interessieren.

*Guild Wars 2* ist eh klar, Pflicht-Content für die buffedShow! Aber GW 2 bringt ihr ja sowieso, wenn neues Material kommt.


----------



## Menorkarun (18. April 2011)

Mir würden einige Berichte über

*LotRO* und *GuildWars 2*

sehr gut gefallen.

Was leider immer wieder untergeht ist das alte Spiel

*The Saga of Ryzom* (zwar kein komplettes Free2Play MMO), aber man hört und sieht fast nirgends mehr was davon.


----------



## Nimbe (18. April 2011)

Hy, wie oft gesagt mehr über ARGO Online!

Besonders das PvP klingt spannend da wär ein Video davon Hammer!


----------



## Theadar (18. April 2011)

Argo Online weil Steampunk einfach geil ist.


----------



## Soror Luna (18. April 2011)

Mehr von


Argo
Allods
Mythos
bitte!


----------



## Gambold (19. April 2011)

Hallo

Mythos soll ja recht gut werden, also mehr davon^^

Thx

Gambold


----------



## Draceus (20. April 2011)

Hi ihr,
also meine Wunschkandidaten wären:

Der Herr der Ringe online
Runes of Magic
Argo online
GuildWars2

Ansonsten würde ich mich auch über Warhammer 40.000 Online freuen, Das ist zwar nicht Free2Play aber trotzdem für mich von Interesse.


----------



## Alonsus (20. April 2011)

Nun ja, Argo Online , den ich spiele in der realen Welt auch Rollenspiele und Steampunk gefällt mir dort sehr, neben DSA und D&D.
Wo wir beim nächsten wären wie schon ein paar mal genannt D&D Online. Black Prophecy natürlich auch, nach dem ich eine Weile Eve Online gespielt habe. Oh und jedes Spiel welches es Online zu erkunden gilt und welches man schnell mal verpaßt, dafür haben wir ja Euch, damit wir Up to date bleiben. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Jahib Reh (20. April 2011)

Hallo



würde mich sehr über mehr infos zu Black Prophecy freuen


----------



## Jahib Reh (20. April 2011)

Hallo



würde mich sehr über mehr infos zu Black Prophecy freuen


----------



## Schnüffelstück (21. April 2011)

Argo Online hat mich schon ein bisschen gereizt. Ich würde gerne mehr davon sehen. Die neusten Inhalte von DC Universe Online würden mich auch interessieren (obwohl keine free2play).

Grüße


----------



## Tânga (23. April 2011)

Hi,
würde mich mal interessieren welcher Glückliche nun eigentlich diese wunderschönen Waffen gewonnen hat bzw ob es schon einen Gewinner gibt

mfg Tangi =)


----------



## MrOrokto (27. April 2011)

Hat schon wer Gewonnen wenn Ja GZ An dem Gewinner^^


----------

